# Cedar OK?



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi,

I am wondering if untreated cedar is harmful to fish? I trimmed a peice of plexi glass with cedar strips as a DIY lid for my recently aquired 120G. Worried that the wood may leach something harmful into my tank over time as the water condensates and then drips back into my tank off the cedar trim. Should I seal it with some sort of water proof sealer/paint?

Thanks,

Calvin


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

No need to worry. Have had cedar stumps in my tanks going on 2 years now and know of others who do too . Never been an issue so your trim wood should be fine


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

should be fine and if oils or tannin are coming from the condensation it would be so small that regular water changes would easily clear it up


----------

